

A program that can estimate body shape through clothing - amishandroid
http://news.brown.edu/pressreleases/2008/10/3-d

======
slackerIII
Heh, these guys could probably get a grant from the same folks funding the
EATR [1] research. Sounds like a great combination to me.

1: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10287597-71.html>

------
keefe
they should pimp it out to match.com :]

